# Slowing down a PC



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anybody know how to slow down a PC so that it can run a really old program?? The program loads, but goes to fast to make any sense of it.

Any help would be appreciated as I am not much of a computer guy anymore

Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll try to research this later today. Tell me what the program is and what OS is was written for.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2007)

Its actually a really OLD game... my favorite when I was about 9-10 years old and I am just trying to check it out again...nostalgia  

Its called Faery Tale Adventure. It originally came out for the Amiga, but later crossed over to the PC. It came out in 1987-88, so whichever version of DOS was out at that time

Like I said, I have got it to load and start, and I can even move the character around a bit but the game has a fairly realistic clock that keeps track of night/day and even how hungary your character is, so with the speed of my PC my guy starves to death in about 1 minute  hahaha

Thanks!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Take out all your RAM and only add 56 MB or so.
2) Download a bunch of stuff that contains ad-ware.
3) Download a few viruses.
4) Load and unload a bunch of programs over the next few months without doing a de-frag on your hard drive.
5) Take out your current Pentium chip and replace with a hamster.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> 5) Take out your current Pentium chip and replace with a hamster.



Won't the fur clog up the cooling fan?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Take out your current Pentium chip and replace with a hamster.
> ...



I forgot to mention that you need to dip the hamster in Nair first.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Oh, and the heat from the motherboard keeps him warm. Gotcha.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...



Mind you, it is tough to keep him fed without having to open the computer case all the time. But, if you leave one of the expansion slots empty you can put small scraps through the hole in the back of the computer.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



And I suppose you remove his "by products" by defragging the system?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Amazing what I found when I went to my Google toobar and searched: play old dos games in xp

DOSGAMES.com: How to get DOS games to work in Windows XP!



> Part 7: Slow DOWN your computer
> 
> If the game runs too fast, here's what to do:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2007)

Matthias said:


> Does anybody know how to slow down a PC so that it can run a really old program?? The program loads, but goes to fast to make any sense of it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated as I am not much of a computer guy anymore
> 
> Thanks!



Get the cops to drive after it.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Amazing what I found when I went to my Google toobar and searched: play old dos games in xp
> 
> DOSGAMES.com: How to get DOS games to work in Windows XP!
> 
> ...



Come on, Rich. Here we were, having a good time with the addition of hamsters in this thread, and you had to go and get serious on us...


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2007)

A bunch of clowns we have around here  


Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing what I found when I went to my Google toobar and searched: play old dos games in xp
> ...



I'm a "see hill, take hill" kind of guy. All your ideas were throw away Courses of Action. I was a typical Marine going into a room full of people trying to solve a problem with a bunch of interesting ideas but, meanwhile, little digital people were starving to death and few wer showing concern for the tragic fate of their digital existence.

Matthias: Ignore the folly of these men that simply want to tell your friends "Peace, be well" but show little love to them. Fly to your computer and save them!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm a "see hill, take hill" kind of guy.



I was going to allow the bald hamster take the hill.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



The moslo program and the tip about changing the executable files properties did help slow it down so that you can play the game, but not quite enough. The fight scenes are still to fast to keep up with and I keep getting slaughtered


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a "see hill, take hill" kind of guy.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Matthias said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Go to that link to try and find some other programs. You might be able to find something like a DOS emulator. I wonder if you could go to your CMD window and load it in a DOS session in a window on your computer.


----------



## historyb (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe you could try DosBox, I use this on Linux to play Old DOS Games.


----------



## dswatts (Nov 30, 2007)

*slowing down computer...*

only way I've found out how to slow down a computer lately is to upgrade to Vista!


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2007)

historyb said:


> Maybe you could try DosBox, I use this on Linux to play Old DOS Games.




DosBox was the ticket!!! It worked like a charm, because it includes an option were I can change the speed of the game while I play... perfect!

Thanks


----------



## historyb (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad it helped.


----------



## danmpem (Dec 5, 2007)

Couldn't you just make a virtual OS using VM Ware and turn the processor and ram down a LOT?
Make is a virtual DOS and you're all set!


----------

